# 129 lnb connected but showing N.C.



## paintpol13 (Mar 9, 2012)

i have dish 500+ with the new style dish pro plus lnb with 110,119,and 118 locked on...i wanna add 129 with the bracket it came with to get more hd channels..so i aded it onto my setup and the switch recognizes it but its saying status: N.C. instead of DB+...i noticed that there are also newer DP single lnb with the blue ports...would that help me get hd channels? the 129 lnb i have now has two white ports and i heard that using the blue ports will make my receiver get hd channels?


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Did you run a checkswitch after you added the LNB?


----------



## paintpol13 (Mar 9, 2012)

yes i did..its showing up with 110,119,118 as "ok" and status: "DB+" then 129 says "ok" then N.C. what does DB+ and N.C. mean?


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

It means the switch is showing the lnb is connected, but not seeing the sat. You need to adjust the lnb/dish to get the signal.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

That makes it sound like a dish alignment issue then... and if so, that means either the add-on bracket could be attached incorrectly OR the dish itself wasn't properly aligned for 110/118/119 previously.


----------



## gtal98 (Jan 30, 2011)

Or, being that your in Mass, a tree could be blocking 129 - it's extremely low in the sky up there.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

gtal98 said:


> Or, being that your in Mass, a tree could be blocking 129 - it's extremely low in the sky up there.


Also possible. IF that is the case, your only option to get 129 would be a separate wing dish that you could mount somewhere that would clear the obstruction (if you determine that to be the problem).


----------

